# email hacking. what to do?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

My friend sent me a weird email yesterday but he's kinda weird so thought nothing of it. Today he sent a text saying not to open his emails cuz someone hacked his account. Too late. Any one know what we should do? I opened my Gmail from my phone. (Don't know if that mmatters).close down/open new Gmail account? Download lookout app? Any suggestions would be great guys thanks.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Doubtful they wrote the malware for a *nix based/proprietary item like the tbolt. In fact id bet my savings on that fact. Your good bro

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> My friend sent me a weird email yesterday but he's kinda weird so thought nothing of it. Today he sent a text saying not to open his emails cuz someone hacked his account. Too late. Any one know what we should do? I opened my Gmail from my phone. (Don't know if that mmatters).close down/open new Gmail account? Download lookout app? Any suggestions would be great guys thanks.


Change the Gmail acct password from a computer that you know is virus free. And you should be good. You can also add secondary security options to Gmail like the banks use that sends a code to you via SMS to verify your ownership of the account when you or someone else tries to access it from a pc in the future

but it sounds like issue with your friends account not yours so you should be fine if you didn't open email and click on any links attachments etc


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Well actually I did click the link. It was some viagra thing.( like I said my friends kinda weird so I thought it was gonna be something funny) but I did it from my phone so as long as what nocoast said is true I should be good. Thanks guys.


----------

